# [OT] Translatory ang-pol pol-ang czego koledzy używają ?

## binas77

I znowu mi się strasznie nudzi... stąd to pytanie. Czy znacie jakiś dobry translator , a nie słownik angielsko - polski (offline, online... nieważne). Dodam, że moja znajomość tegoż języka jest znikoma (żeby nie powiedzieć żenująca). Czytając dokumentację w wyżej wymienionym języku, np. Gentoo,  muszę się nieźle na wysilać, a przecież po to są komputery, żeby sobie ułatwiać życie doczesne... 

To co znalazłem w sieci jest... hmmm ... jakieś genetycznie niedorobione, więc może coś znacie ciekawszego   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

PZDR

----------

## 13Homer

Skoro Ci się strasznie nudzi, to może weźmiesz jakąś książkę i poduczysz się trochę tego angielskiego?

----------

## binas77

Jakoś mi nie wychodzi z tym angielskim

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Skoro Ci się strasznie nudzi, to może weźmiesz jakąś książkę i poduczysz się trochę tego angielskiego?
> 
> 

 

a myślisz, że nie próbowałem ?? - szybciej nauczyłem się całek wielowymiarowych i zrozumiałem o co chodzi w wielowymiarowej studni potencjału... prędzej zrozumiem szczególną teorię względności niż nauczę się tego bełkotu. Innymi słowy jestem dosłownym przeciwieństwem poligloty.

Ale mimo to dzięki za sugestię.

PZDR

Aha... analiza zespolona - w małym palcu, a angielskiego ni ch..a   :Confused: 

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> szybciej nauczyłem się całek wielowymiarowych i zrozumiałem o co chodzi w wielowymiarowej studni potencjału... prędzej zrozumiem szczególną teorię względności niż nauczę się tego bełkotu

 

Ciekawe, bo szczególna teoria względności jest zdecydowanie łatwiejsza (nauczana już na poziomie liceum) niż wielowymiarowa studnia potencjału  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Translatory niestety nie istnieją, gdyż zbyt wiele zależy od kontekstu zdania, a tego komputer już wyłapać zbytnio nie potrafi. Weź sobie z brzegu słowo kur.a tak popularne i lubiane.... Ile ma znaczeń w zależności od kontekstu  :Very Happy: 

Choć skoro tak dobrze Ci idą inne rzeczy, to może wesprzyj prace nad sztuczną inteligencją  :Wink: 

----------

## muzg

http://translatica.pwn.pl/

----------

## Yatmai

To wpisz sobie sławetny tekst:

```
this program requires windows 98 or win 95
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## kuku

ja tak lekko offtopic  :Wink: 

ostatnio zastanawialem sie czy nie dalo by rady zrobic bazy danych do ktorej mozna by wrzucac teksty po polsku i ich tlumaczenia po angielsku (duzo sie nie pomyle, jesli powiem ze praktycznie wszystkie mozliwe kombinacje slow/zdan znajdziemy nawet w sieci na jakies dobrej licencji) 

i potem gdy szukalibysmy interesujacego nas tematu to po prostu dajemy tekst po angielsku a program przeszukujac baze danych wyswietlalby nam teksty po polsku ktore sa tlumaczeniami angielskich tekstow takich samych badz tez podobnych (mogloby nam wyswietlac ile % podobienstwa jak wyszukiwarki  :Wink: 

koniec offtopicu

----------

## binas77

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> To wpisz sobie sławetny tekst:
> 
> ```
> this program requires windows 98 or win 95
> ```
> ...

 

Zaje..ste:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ten program potrzebuje okien 98 albo zwycięstwo 95 
> 
> 

 

Ubawiłem się setnie   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ale wracając do tematu - zdaje się, że na chwilę obecną nie ma jakiegoś supertranslatora.... (chciaż liczę, że coś się w końcu znajdzie ciekawego)

PS.:

W liceach kiedyś uczyli ogólnej (a nie szczególnej) teorii względności (nie wiem jak teraz), a jak mawiał mój były dziekan, szczególną rozumiał Einstein, rozumie Hawking, i zrozumie kiedyś i on..........  :Rolling Eyes: 

PSS.: teoria wielowymiarowej studni potencjału nie jest aż tak trudna... wystarczy zrozumieć kwantową teorię pola   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Choć skoro tak dobrze Ci idą inne rzeczy, to może wesprzyj prace nad sztuczną inteligencją 
> 
> 

 

Rany Boskie... to był tylko przykład... jestem tylko niedokończonym fizykiem teoretycznym, który montuje wkłady kominkowe za marne grosze, po tym jak miałem repetować u siebie UŁ za grube pieniądze.

PZDR

----------

## wodzik

google pracuje nad obiecujacym translatorem stron. nie pamietam na jakiej zasadzie to dzialalo, ale chyba mialo to cos z prawdopodobienstwem wystapienia danego zwrotu w danym jezyku. chyba nawet dziala juz w tlumaczeniu stron na angielski, a moze do ston mieli jeszcze co innego  :roll: w kazdym razie za jakis czas moze w koncu bedzie porzadny translator tlumaczacy teksty takze na polski.

----------

## pszemas

z tymi teoriami to wam sie porypalo  :Razz:  szczególna jest w liceum (relatywistyka, dylatacja czasu, masy, wielkości) wiem bo pisze mature właśnie, a ogolnej nikt nie rozumie  :Razz:  OTW to teoria grawitacji. 

Ciekawy pomysł z tym translatorem od ludzi = ]

----------

## bartmarian

OT, jak o teoriach, do gdzie sie zglasza bug'i to tej o wzglednosci ?  :Razz: 

----------

## vermaden

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Czy znacie jakiś dobry translator , a nie słownik

 

http://translate.google.com/

Co prawda nie do tlumaczenia POL <--> ANG ale do tlumaczenia w locie stron niemieckich/hiszpanskich/japonskich na angielskie, dziala calkiem dobrze.

Co do POL <--> ANG to ci nie powiem bo ja sie ling.pl/dict.pl zadowalam a tego nei szukasz.

----------

## Yatmai

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Choć skoro tak dobrze Ci idą inne rzeczy, to może wesprzyj prace nad sztuczną inteligencją 
> ...

 

A to była tylko drobna sugestia  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

slowniki.onet.pl

----------

